# Need help for emergency travel options to india



## bhargav9

Hi all 

me and my wife were on 485 visa. We recently given birth to a new born girl which is 2 months old. We have received 189 invitations which we applied and we don’t don’t a passport my daughter and birth certificate is still on the process. We have to travel to india because of family emergency. We applied 189 visa and we got bridging visa which will active on nov9 2023. How can I get a visa for my daughter to travel without passport is there any options. Please guide me

thank you


----------



## NB

bhargav9 said:


> Hi all
> 
> me and my wife were on 485 visa. We recently given birth to a new born girl which is 2 months old. We have received 189 invitations which we applied and we don’t don’t a passport my daughter and birth certificate is still on the process. We have to travel to india because of family emergency. We applied 189 visa and we got bridging visa which will active on nov9 2023. How can I get a visa for my daughter to travel without passport is there any options. Please guide me
> 
> thank you


As the child is an Indian citizen, you can approach the Indian high commission and get emergency travel documents
But beware that bringing the baby back to Australia may require extensive paperwork and face long delays 
Cheers


----------

